# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Mẹ bầu cần lưu ý về hiện tượng sảy thai

## nghianv

*Không có những dấu hiệu nhận biết như đau bụng hay ra máu, một số quá trình sảy thai diễn ra một cách âm thầm, lặng lẽ không đi kèm với bất cứ biểu hiện nào.*
*1. Nguyên nhân dẫn đến sảy thai*
Phần lớn những trường hợp sảy thai này sẽ xảy ra trước tuần thai thứ 13. Đặc biệt hơn, một số trường hợp xảy ra trước khi bạn nhận thấy mình lỡ một kỳ kinh hay thậm chí là khi biết được mình đang mang thai.
Trong suốt quá trình này, nhiều mẹ bầu sẽ không hề có bất cứ biểu hiện sảy thai thông thường nào như ra máu nhiều và đau bụng. Do đó, họ vẫn tin là thai kỳ của mình phát triển bình thường trong nhiều ngày rồi nhiều tuần kể từ khi phát hiện ra mình đang mang thai. Tuy nhiên, về sau, họ sẽ nhận thấy các biểu hiện mang thai của mình giảm hẳn như sự phát triển tuyến vú, ốm nghén… và những điều này cho thấy việc sảy thai đã xảy ra.
Nguyên nhân chủ yếu của đa số các trường hợp sảy thai sớm đều liên quan đến nhiễm sắc thể của thai nhi. Nhiễm sắc thể là những cấu trúc trong tế bào mà có mang gen di truyền và sảy thai có thể là kết quả của quá trình phân chia tế bào bất thường hay những bất thường trong cấu trúc của nhiễm sắc thể.
dong-thai-la-gi.jpg
>>> xem thêm: chửa ngoài dạ con
*2.Điều trị “hậu” sảy thai*
Trong khi sảy thai, miệng tử cung sẽ hở từ vài giờ đến vài ngày, và các vi khuẩn sẽ “tận dụng” cơ hội này để tấn công. Dùng thuốc kháng sinh, kết hợp với vệ sinh âm đạo đúng cách và nghỉ ngơi thích hợp sẽ hạn chế tình trạng nhiễm trùng trong phần lớn các trường hợp sảy thai.
Nếu “gặp” phải những  triệu chứng như đau bụng, sốt, dịch tiết âm đạo có mùi, cảm giác đau, rát khi đi tiểu…, bạn nên đi khám để được tư vấn và điều trị hợp lý.
Thông thường, mục đích điều trị chính trong những trường hợp sảy thai là ngăn cản việc xuất huyết không kiểm soát và việc gây nhiễm trùng cho người mẹ. Việc điều trị sảy thai sớm gần như cần được giải quyết theo hướng hạn chế nhu cầu cần đến can thiệp của y tế hay phẫu thuật.
*3.Sau bao lâu thì có thể mang thai trở lại?*
Sau khi sảy thai được điều trị dứt điểm, bạn và anh xã có thể “yêu” một cách bình thường. Tuy nhiên, theo các chuyên gia, phải mất ít nhất 6 tuần cơ thể bạn mới có thể hồi phục sau “sự cố” này. Nếu có ý định lên kế hoạch mang thai, bạn nên chờ thêm từ 3-6 tháng, và nên kiểm tra kỹ để loại trừ những nguyên nhân khiến sảy thai có thể lặp lại một lần nữa.
*Để biết thêm chi tiết về dịch vụ Thai sản trọn gói tại Bệnh viện Đa khoa Bảo Sơn, mẹ bầu vui lòng gọi tới Tổng đài 1900 599 858 hoặc Hotline 091 585 0770 để được tư vấn miễn phí*.
>>> tham khảo: dấu hiệu mang thai
cách chữa bệnh phụ khoa

----------

